# Giveaway : CSE Engineering Stuff



## @vi (May 28, 2012)

Guys I have following CS engineering stuff, which would not be useful for me anymore. Let me know if anyone is interested. Of course u have to pay for shipping 

I will wait for 2-3 days or else everything will go to paper-plastic wala xD

-Question bank / Question papers

-Lab programmes :
OS, FS, CG, NET, Server

-Lab files :
Network lab, Network programming, web technology, Unix Shell Programming, DBMS, System Software, logic Design, Electronic Circuit, ADA

Books :
- Two CAED books


----------



## saswat23 (May 28, 2012)

What's the estimated charge one has to pay?


----------



## @vi (May 28, 2012)

No idea mate...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2012)

i dont think this can b moved to bazaar...so this stays as is


----------



## Akhil Jain (May 28, 2012)

@vi said:


> Guys I have following CS engineering stuff, which would not be useful for me anymore. Let me know if anyone is interested. Of course u have to pay for shipping
> 
> I will wait for 2-3 days or else everything will go to paper-plastic wala xD
> 
> ...


 your location or city please.. R u open for hand pickup?


----------



## @vi (May 29, 2012)

from North Karnataka & yes, I am open to pick up. 

@saswat23 - from India Post [registered] should not cost more than 100-150 I guess...

no one waaant free stuff ?


----------



## @vi (May 31, 2012)

BUMP...


----------



## pramudit (May 31, 2012)

can you keep them on hold for 3-4days.. i will be taking btech in computer science so i may need them...


----------



## @vi (May 31, 2012)

This is not a sale 

SO I wouldn't mind holding them, but just don't back off...


----------



## ritvij (Jun 1, 2012)

m buying ASAP.. check PM


----------



## @vi (Jun 1, 2012)

Mods can close this thread, all stuff gone to member ritvij 

Thank you all !


----------

